# Western Va Camping



## wingnut (Mar 21, 2005)

My favorite time to camp is in the fall. I love the cool air and watching the colors in our part of the state. We have plenty of state parks. Is anyone interested in Claytor Lake or Douthat some time in Sept or Oct. We tried this a couple of years ago but I had to drop out at the last minute. Anybody for trying it again?


----------

